# Kidney Beans & Continental Lentils - Ideas?



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm still on a search for a cheap diet and have found some bargin protein sources.

Searching through the Asda website I have come accross 500g bags of dry beans and lentils, each for under £1. Per 100g there is 20g-24g of protein.

The catch is that I have to cook and prepare the beans and lentils before eating - which is an over night job.

However (planning ahead) I'm not sure what type of meals I could have that includes 300g-400g (estimated cooked weight) of kidney beans or Continental Lentils.

Any ideas?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dunno if the "beans" would be a complete protien, might need some tweeking.

Good idea though, also a few fellas on the boards keep singing the praises of textured vegatable protien (like quorn or supermarket own version) but again i dont know if these have the sufficient essential and non essential amino acids etc.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Thick lentil soup.

Bean burgers mixed with egg.

Curried beans and lentils.

Chilli beans with cheese


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Dunno if the "beans" would be a complete protien, might need some tweeking.


Not sure if I get you on this point mate.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

hmmm, chilli bean mix, sounds nice......


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Go for it, throw them in your diet. if I'm ever short of a quick nutritious meal i always pull a tin of beans out the cupboard. Heinz, aldi, branstonsany type, empty the tin in a pan, rinse all the shi**ty sugar sauce off and heat with a tin of tomatoes as a the sauce mmmmm

is that actually healthy or am i just kidding myself?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

huytonturbo said:


> Go for it, throw them in your diet. if I'm ever short of a quick nutritious meal i always pull a tin of beans out the cupboard. Heinz, aldi, branstonsany type, empty the tin in a pan, rinse all the shi**ty sugar sauce off and heat with a tin of tomatoes as a the sauce mmmmm
> 
> is that actually healthy or am i just kidding myself?


I'm asuming you didn't read my post?


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh i did wasp , good post. I was just commenting because i like to get involved in the conversation.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi wasp,

re the post on beans being a complete protien etc, have a wee peak at the following.

Protein is essential for many bodily processes, including building and repairing tissue. You use protein to make enzymes, hormones, and other body chemicals. Plus, your hair and nails are mostly made up of protein. It is an important building block of bones, muscles, cartilage, skin, and blood

Protein is made of smaller components called amino acids, 12 of which are manufactured by the human body. Another 9, called essential amino acids, must be obtained from food.

A complete protein or whole protein is a protein that contains all of the essential amino acids.

All animal proteins are complete, including red meat, poultry, seafood, eggs, and dairy. Vegetarians will be happy to know that complete proteins can also be obtained through certain plants, such as soy, spirulina, hemp seed, amaranth, buckwheat, and my fave quinoa.

Foods can be combined to make complete proteins like pairing beans with rice or corn. There are other combinations as well. Beans and seeds, beans and nuts, and beans and grains will form a complete protein. When you eat hummus and pita bread, nut butter on whole grain bread, pasta with beans, veggie burgers on bread, split pea soup with whole grain bread, and tortillas with refried beans, you are eating complete proteins.

Fit's Tips: Recent studies show that the beans and the grains don't even need to be eaten at the same meal, so if you eat beans for lunch and rice with dinner, you've got yourself a complete protein. You may spread your food combination over a 2-day period.

the web page this has been cribbed from is http://www.fitsugar.com/165298


----------

